# Баян-аккордеон



## slavicpalca (13 Окт 2012)

Знает кто- нибудь. что- нибудь про инструмент такого типа...У кого-нибудь из германских или итальянских производителей имеются.?.http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamhaus/2896324002/


----------

